# Private IVF Specialist in Dundonald - ex origins founder????



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a man in Dundonald who is ex Origins founder and does IVF privately from his clinic and does the EC and ET via satellite with Glasgow Clinic (GMRC)?

Any info on him - success rate, general info, costs etc etc.

Oh yes and his name /  number?

Thanks,

Norma


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Norma,

Sounds like Dr Ralph Roberts. I know he was involved in establishing Origin but I don't know anything about where he is now. Sorry. Hope this is of some help.

Leah


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dr Roberts delivered my twins at the Ulster as far as i know he is still at the Ulster and Origins he jobs shares with his wife Penny Hill at the Ulster


----------

